# **My Chemical Romance**



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 26, 2007)

Im really this...... ohhhh yea. anyhow i like him better with dark hair.. the blonde looks strange on him.. hahaha but what does that have to do with the song right?? lol

Welcome To The Black Parade


----------



## macface (Jan 26, 2007)

he looks  better with dark hair he reminds me of billy corgan from the smashing pumkins.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea def dark hair is better on him.. but this is awsome.. well then again i love all of his songs


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 26, 2007)

i think he looks much better with darker hair too.


----------



## Corien (Jan 27, 2007)

I bought their album, it's still in my cdplayer, but I haven't listened to it yet. I had another album of them, and I really liked it!

I like Gerard with his blonde hair better!


----------



## jamiejamie (Jan 27, 2007)

opout: I secretly like the blonde better!

MCR was in Auckland for Big Day Out and I fully expected him to have blonde hair..and then it was black..madness!


----------



## sharyn (Jan 27, 2007)

Frank Iero is GOD. j/k

I really really loooove three cheers... TBP is okay but three cheers was a masterpiece.


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 27, 2007)

his hair is dark again.
I met the guys at their Brisbane show on the 24th. Theyre really great and such sweet people.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_his hair is dark again.
I met the guys at their Brisbane show on the 24th. Theyre really great and such sweet people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are really nice guys.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 28, 2007)

i like how he looked in the video for "The Ghost of You" that video is just all around amazing.

but anyways, funny story...true story here. i don't really follow MCR much because they aren't my fave (don't get me wrong, i do love them...and they rocked my damn face off at Warped Tour in 2005). i was in Hollywood at the gas station across from the Whisky before my ex-boyfriend's show and i see this van that says "The Black Parade" driving down Sunset, and i remembered seeing that name on my friend's MySpace...so i called her and was like "what's The Black Parade? i just saw some dude that looked like Gerard Way rollin' down Sunset in a van that had that shit plastered all over it" and she goes "oh my f^&*ing God, are you serious? that's MCR's new thing...The Black Parade" hahaha i felt like such a dope when she said that...i was like "uhh...guess that's why he looked like Gerard Way, cause it effin' was."


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 30, 2007)

with his blonde hair he looks like the lead singer of the cranberries. haha


----------



## sharyn (Jan 30, 2007)

_OT_
MAC-Attack, I loooove your avatar!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 30, 2007)

thank ya


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 30, 2007)

MCR is great. Are you guys fans of Taking Back Sunday? They are my favorite.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 15, 2007)

He does look like Billy Corgan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss the smashing pumpkins


----------



## french chelsea (Mar 14, 2007)

His dark hair was working for him so much more.

My little sister goes to see them in a few weeks. 'tis a big deal for her because she happens to be in love with him.


----------

